# CPT Code 36470 and 36471



## cherylpeters (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know when these two codes (36470 and 36471) went into effect?  Or, could you please suggest a resource for me to check.  I still have an old 2009 CPT codebook, and these codes are listed, so I know it was prior to 2009.  Thank you.


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 9, 2012)

36470 and 36471 came into effect 1/1/1994 according to Payer Path.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 9, 2012)

AMA CodeManager says 1980.


----------



## cherylpeters (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

